# Battery Insanity...



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

So I changed out my battery today. Got it done, no huge problems, but...

I think the people who designed the battery system on the Cruze should be taken behind a dumpster and given a few kicks to the rib cage once they're on the ground...

Why do I have a stupid plastic fuse system that clips to the top of the AGM battery? Why are there two branches from the negative terminal?

I think high school graduates with 2 years of electronics could do a better job designing an electrical system.

Where they trying to make a system that was easily damaged, and could get messed up in multiple ways? Congratulations GM, you succeeded.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I understand your frustration. Many folks have had what seems to be premature battery failure. My battery is almost three years old and almost 62k miles and shows no signs of failure yet. I almost replaced it before winter and decided to just drive it and replace when it fails. The issue of design may have some issues to failure, I kinda think it may have more to do with duration of ones driving as I normally drive 100 miles or more before shutting car off. There isn’t a lot of spare space in this engine compartment.


----------



## xbazzarex (Jun 5, 2016)

My battery died at 2 and a half years, which blew me away, the battery in my old car was like 7+ years old and still started the car every time. The cruze battery just up and died. I’ve also had the negative battery cable replaced and I believe the positive cable, though I’m not completely sure it might have been the negative twice( I’d have to check my records and they are packed away.) I do have to agree though the battery and wiring for it seems to be a joke.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

xbazzarex said:


> I’ve also had the negative battery cable replaced and I believe the positive cable, though I’m not completely sure it might have been the negative twice( I’d have to check my records and they are packed away.)


Multiplying two negatives does result in a positive.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone is looking for a new battery but search ebay for: 
[h=2]NSB-AGM94R[/h]
Remy Battery has "Northstar" AGM batteries for sale. 


Cold Cranking Amps:840 CCACranking Amps:990 CAPulse Cranking Amps:1430 PCAReserve Capacity:158 MinutesAmp Hour:76 Ah


$125+very fast shipping to your door. I ordered on Friday, had it on Saturday!

The batteries have NO MARKINGS other than a Remy battery sticker, but are Northstar manufacture for an OEM that didn't buy them or something. Maybe GM was going to do a recall and backed out?

I'm happy with it.


----------

